# r34 gtr exhaaust fit in r34 gtt???



## basbal123 (Oct 3, 2006)

hey iam having some problem finding a catback exhauset for a 1999 r34 gtt, so i was wondering if a r34 gtr exhaust would fit. also would it be a problem swapping in a rb26dett motoe in the gtt??


----------

